# "Meat tray" the target



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've discovered that those styrofoam trays that meat is packaged on from the supermarket make great targets . I draw small circles on them and hang by a clip. When shot there is a nice hole made in addition to a nice sound. As they start to break apart I then start to shoot the jagged pieces. Its a fun way of easing me into target shooting as opposed to the plinking style Im used to. I don't shoot papper as well as random objects.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good use of a scrap resource!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Groovy.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Yeah funny that... I don't seem to shoot a bullseye target as well as I can random stuff....
Oh cool here comes my mother in law again... 'streeeeetch, Ping, THWACK!'
Ha ha ha right in the ear!
Oops, sorry mum, fork hit again....... At least it was only a bit of rolled up aluminium foil this time.....
Geeez, shes so uptight!
Her collection of cattys gets bigger as mine gets smaller.... I'll find her stash one day and get em all back again!


----------

